# Lakes Area Night Carp Tourney



## Hick-From-Hell

We are having a Bowfishing tournement, it is not quite an iron man but is close. The flyer for it is posted on the LLBA site, it is June 11th and 12th. Blast off is from Billy's Bar in Vergas at 10 PM on June 11th and weigh in is at Noon on June 12th. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## lesserhunter

is it an actual LLBA tourney? if not count me in!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Hick-From-Hell

You do not need to be a member of the LLBA to shoot this tourney, just show up and be ready to have some fun.

It is 100% payout
Prizes for 1st and 2nd place of big 8 Carp
Prize for biggest carp
Any lakes in Ottertail and becker county
Free will donation for sloppy joes at Billy's during the weigh in.

Hope to see you there.

I can't get the flyer to upload on here so let me know if you need more info.


----------



## Duckslayer100

Sounds like a hoot! Wish I could make it, but I'm running my pup in his Natural Ability test that weekend. Darnit!


----------



## lesserhunter

depending on work schedule il be there :thumb: is shooting solo fine?


----------



## Duckslayer100

On second thought...I may be able to make that. I forgot to look at the start time. Hmmm...anyone need a partner :wink:


----------



## Hick-From-Hell

Solo shooting is completally fine, 1-3 person teams and 15$ entry fee per person. This tourney has night shooting and day shooting so it should be interesting to see when the big fish are taking. This is *NOT* a #'s tournment, It is a Big 8 Carp and big Carp so it only takes 8 nice fish to win it.


----------



## NDhunter7

Cant Find the flyer on the site? Did I miss it or is there somewhere else I can check it out


----------



## Hick-From-Hell

It is under tournemants, then under that it is in the 2011 tournaments folder. I gave it a bump on the site to bring it to the top of the list, let me know if you need any more info.


----------



## Hick-From-Hell

Had a great turnout of 16 boats and 40 people!

Big 8
1st-219 lbs
2nd-190 lbs


----------



## lunkerlander

Thats a lot of big fish! Do you have any pictures?


----------

